# Done it!



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We're here!

People said that I needed to bring a sense of humour when moving to Spain.
Well ........ Easter Sunday I rode 260 miles to pick the van up, stow the bike in the van then drove back home, spent Monday loading & sorting out last minute problems, drove 310 miles down to the ferry at Portsmouth on Tuesday, arrived at Santander on Wednesday evening then drove 600 summat miles to Arboleas & unloaded the van except the bike. 
All I have to do now is drive the van to Javea (180 miles ish?) on Saturday, unstow the bike & ride back to Casa Doggy(Mk1 ..... rental). Mix that with a loony mutt that goes mental at regular intervals causing havoc on the ferry and I think we've covered the sense of humour 

It's been a long week.

Doggy.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> We're here!
> 
> People said that I needed to bring a sense of humour when moving to Spain.
> Well ........ Easter Sunday I rode 260 miles to pick the van up, stow the bike in the van then drove back home, spent Monday loading & sorting out last minute problems, drove 310 miles down to the ferry at Portsmouth on Tuesday, arrived at Santander on Wednesday evening then drove 600 summat miles to Arboleas & unloaded the van except the bike.
> ...



Oh WOW!!!! good for you. Well done! So you´re officailly an expat!!! 

Jo


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oh WOW!!!! good for you. Well done! So you´re officailly an expat!!!
> 
> Jo


Aye ........ haven't a clue what I'm doing yet but expat it is



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Aye ........ haven't a clue what I'm doing yet but expat it is
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Mate, neither have I and I´ve been here for over a year now!!!! Cant wait to hear how it goes for you and what happens next in the "doggy saga" ... whatever it is its gonna be funny!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh WOW!!!! good for you. Well done! So you´re officailly an expat!!!
> 
> Jo


It was a busy week, that's for sure


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Aye ........ haven't a clue what I'm doing yet but expat it isDoggy





Mr & Mrs Owdoggy - brilliant!

You need to change your originally from UK/expat in ... to reflect your new status! Yippeee!


Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Nice one doggy....we'll have to meet up on the bikes cos I'm not too far away from you!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Mad House!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL!!! It certainly helps!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Nice one doggy....we'll have to meet up on the bikes cos I'm not too far away from you!


Aaaaahhh Bless, do you strap your zimmer frames on to the bikes or risk leaving them at home 

Jo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Have changed the profile thingy. Looks weird with Almeria on it
I suppose it hasn't really hit home yet exactly what we've done

And as far as bikes go, I've got mesel a big traillie (had to stop the sports bikes for the sake of life & licence!) which is perfect for round here with all the ramblas .......... I reckon I could go for miles & not see tarmac. Apparently there's a chance I'll get shot at by angry hunters on the ramblas but ............. hey ho


Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Have changed the profile thingy. Looks weird with Almeria on it
> I suppose it hasn't really hit home yet exactly what we've done
> 
> Doggy



Well, it's official now! 

Make sure you take time to enjoy a glass and toast your new life as you sit around all the cardboard boxes!


Tallulah.x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Well, it's official now!
> 
> Make sure you take time to enjoy a glass and toast your new life as you sit around all the cardboard boxes!
> 
> ...


Cardboard boxes? ...... aye, we've got plenty of those

We've still got to finish unloading the van & move stuff about and it will get done ....... but in our own sweet time, after all, that mentality seems to work for the Spanish so why not us



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Cardboard boxes? ...... aye, we've got plenty of those
> 
> We've still got to finish unloading the van & move stuff about and it will get done ....... but in our own sweet time, after all, that mentality seems to work for the Spanish so why not us
> 
> ...


Amen to that! You should see the state of my garage!! Or should I say junk storage warehouse? Dread to think what's in the boxes lurking at the back. Sure the cobwebs will soon cover them tho'!!! And I suppose, I've done without them until now ..... *sigh* another glass of vino then! Pretty good, this Spanish attitude!!

Tallulah.x


----------

